# Neues Java Fenster öffnen



## E.T. (18. Dez 2008)

Hallo Jungs..., 

bin auch noch ein Java - Anfänger, 
aber jetzt wollte ich ein "Schlüsselverwaltungsprogramm" für meine Bekannten
der eine Firma besitzt, d.h. es sollen alle Schlüssel darin verwaltet werden ( anlegen, löschen, bearbeiten, Mitarbeitername...)
Die SQL - Datenbank hab ich schon eingerichtet, die Verbindung vom Java - Programm zu Datenbank bekomm
ich auch noch hin, jetzt aber meine Frage:

- Angenommen ich hab ein Button "Schlüssel neu anlegen", 
  jetzt soll wenn ich den Button drücke ein neues Fenster aufgehen
  in dem ich die Daten für den Schlüssel eingeben kann (Textfields, z.b Schlüsselnummer oder Mitarbeitername)

Wie funktioniert das, dass ein neues Fenster aufgeht wenn ich einen Button drücke...!???

Für eure Hilfe schon mal dankeschön...!

Gruß
E.T.


----------



## Ebenius (18. Dez 2008)

Ich nehme an, Du willst einen Dialog aufmachen ... Das geht dann so ähnlich:
	
	
	
	





```
final JButton button = new JButton("Neuer Dialog");
button.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
  public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
    final JFrame mainFrame = (JFrame) SwingUtilities
          .getAncestorOfClass(JFrame.class, (Component)e.getSource());

    // true if dialog to be modal, otherwise false
    final JDialog dialog = new JDialog(mainFrame, "Neuer Dialog", true);

    // create the createChildDialogContent() method returning a Container with all the buttons, text fields, etc.
    dialog.setContentPane(createChildDialogContent());

    // set size according to calculated preferred size
    dialog.pack();

    // set the location of the dialog relative to the main frame
    dialog.setLocationRelativeTo(mainFrame);

    // show dialog
    dialog.setVisible(true);
  }
}
```

Code im Browser geschrieben, Rechtschreibfehler also nicht ausgeschlossen
mit Action statt ActionListener wäre hübscher
Methode _createChildDialogContent()_ musst Du selber basteln
Grüße, Ebenius


----------



## E.T. (18. Dez 2008)

ja, bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob wir beide das richtige meinen.

Es erscheint praktisch am Anfang ein Fenster, wo ich alle Menü - Punkte vor mir sehe, welche mit Button implementiert sind. (z.B. Schlüssel anlegen").
So, wenn ich jetzt auf den Button "Schlüssel anlegen" klicke, soll ein weiteres Fenster aufgehen.
In diesem, dann neuen Fenster, sollen die ganzen Kriterien eintragbar sein, die ich benötige um einen Schlüssel anzulegen. (z.B.  Mitarbeitername, Schlüsselnummer....)

Ich vermute, ich muss doch dann einen weiteren Code in meiner 
public void btnstartActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) - Methode schreiben...., oder? Um darin dann das neue Fenser zu öffnen...!

thx
Gruß
E.T.


----------



## Guest (19. Dez 2008)

Hi E.T.

Innerhalb der ActionListener-Methode die das Auslösen des Buttons startet, mußt Du *zum Beispiel *folgendes reinschreiben, damit ein neues Fenster geöffnet wird:


```
Frame f = new Frame();
f.setTitle("Title des Fensters");
f.setSize(400,300);
f.setVisible(true);
```

oder:


```
JFrame f = new JFrame();
f.setName("Title des Fensters");
f.setSize(400,300);
f.setVisible(true);
```


Gruß Andre1978


----------



## Zed (19. Dez 2008)

Ich würde dir empfehlen paar tutorials zu swing durchzuarbeiten.

Ein gewisses Grundwissen über SWING ist für so ein Programm schon wichtig


----------

